# I just can't seem to get the right jersey fit



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

So far I've had a Louis Garneau jersey, size large, that fit perfectly through the chest and arms, but its length seemed more suited for someone six inches taller with a lot of excess weigh in the gut.

Then I go out and buy a Castelli Arrivo jersey. It also is a size large. The length, now, of this jersey is perfect, but now it's too tight under the arms, with bunched material from the stretch on the front and rear of my shoulders. 

Now, the LG, with another run to the Tailor's and another $25 should fit ... but the alterations will soon add up to nearly the price I paid for the shirt.

And if I return the Castelli for an XL, it'll likely fit nicely through the chest and arms, but like the LG, it will probably wind up being too long.

What the hell is up with cycling jersey fit?! No local shops carry jerseys of interest to me. So I'm stuck with mail order.

What a pain in the arse! :mad2:


----------



## Zeekster64 (Dec 23, 2010)

Jerseys come in different fits. Some are really tight and meant to be right and others not so much.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Zeekster64 said:


> Jerseys come in different fits. Some are really tight and meant to be right and others not so much.


That's the thing, I prefer the tighter form fit jerseys as opposed to the flapping in the breeze relaxed fit. It's just that it's either too tight up top or too long on the bottom.

I mean, I'm an average size guy, 5' 10" and 160lbs. It's not like I have some scrunched up torso or hulking lats.


----------



## Zeekster64 (Dec 23, 2010)

Have your chest measured as well as your waist. You can have this done just about anywhere where menswear is sold. Sounds like you'd be a small or medium. I'm 5'10", 190 lbs and I wear large, tight fitting jerseys with no issues. How big are your biceps? Mine are 14 inches and that's pushing it on some of the ones I have. If you work out a lot, you might have issues with arm fit as you suggested.


----------



## R_Z (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh I know about wrong fitting jersey's. I got one from ebay that said XL and if it was close to a size large, I'll be a monkey's uncle. Lesson learned for sure.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

My broad shoulders require a XL jersey but some in that size are too long so I pay a local seamstress $7 to shorten them an inch or two. Simple alteration on mountain bike jerseys. It does eliminate the elastic at the bottom of some road bike jerseys but I don't miss it.

Also, some road bike jerseys come in European fit which fits more tightly than American fit and club fit which is looser still.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Wood Devil said:


> What the hell is up with cycling jersey fit?! No local shops carry jerseys of interest to me. So I'm stuck with mail order.




From your report, you've tried TWO companies' jerseys and they don't fit. What about all of the other tons of brands available? Why don't you try on those jerseys at the LBS....you don't have to BUY them if cosmetics suck....then you can see what company's jersey at least fits you. Once you find a line of jerseys that you like then you can make more appropriate choices. Clothes are clothes....not every size 10 shoe fits well, not every size 32 pants fits well, not every Medium shirt fits well. Japanese clothes makers are different from Italian, which are different from American.

I have only 3 jerseys....a Pearl Izumi, a Cannondale, and a Scattante....and I like the fit of all of them.

You're not "stuck" with mail order, that's just what you decided to do. Damn, Wood, you ride 100 miles in a single ride...you can't find a few bike shops? 

**


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Zeekster64 said:


> Have your chest measured as well as your waist. You can have this done just about anywhere where menswear is sold. Sounds like you'd be a small or medium. I'm 5'10", 190 lbs and I wear large, tight fitting jerseys with no issues. How big are your biceps? Mine are 14 inches and that's pushing it on some of the ones I have. If you work out a lot, you might have issues with arm fit as you suggested.


No, I'm 42" chest and a 30" waist. Normal shirts I tend to take an XL or in some cases a L. But with cycling jerseys it's like trying to catch a fly ball in the dark. Each of the three I have, although all larges, are so different in fit it's actually asinine.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

*Pics of the fit*




























And here is my best invisible bike pose ...










Oddly, the shirt isn't all that uncomfortable to wear. It's just really snug under my arms. And you can see the bunching of the material there.

I just ordered an XL. So I'll hold off on returning this L until I can test the fit of that when it arrives later next week.

I just feel I'm going to be having the same length issues of the LG.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Erion929 said:


> From your report, you've tried TWO companies' jerseys and they don't fit. What about all of the other tons of brands available? Why don't you try on those jerseys at the LBS....you don't have to BUY them if cosmetics suck....then you can see what company's jersey at least fits you. Once you find a line of jerseys that you like then you can make more appropriate choices. Clothes are clothes....not every size 10 shoe fits well, not every size 32 pants fits well, not every Medium shirt fits well. Japanese clothes makers are different from Italian, which are different from American.
> 
> I have only 3 jerseys....a Pearl Izumi, a Cannondale, and a Scattante....and I like the fit of all of them.
> 
> ...


Well, that's the thing, I've got one bike shop that's about 8 miles away which has a selection of about five no name shirts (usually LBS logo crap), and another one about 12 miles away which isn't much better.

I've tried REI, but it's pretty much the same issue there, as well.

I don't think there are any places around that sell the brands I'm interested in, much less offering pro fit (which I actually have a tough time finding online, too).

And actually, the Castelli will make my 3rd jersey brand tried (Louis Garneau, Sugoi were the others).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Honestly, I'd be surprised if pro fit is right for you. It seems to be a lot better for guys with the T-rex roadie build. Since you've got a chest, shoulders and arms, club cut may work out better for you.

It's not necessarily the same as flopping around. I wear Voler, lately, because that's the brand that makes my team kit. I wear a size small, so I dunno if their L and XL follow a similar pattern, but the club cut jersey is actually still pretty fitted around my midriff, while being more forgiving of a mountain biker/stagehand's chest, shoulders and arms. Their rep. commented that since he still lifts weights, he's better off in club cut as well. For contrast, a teammate gave me a size medium racer cut jersey at the beginning of the season, before our order came in, so I could look like a team member in early season races (just switched to this team.) It also fits fine around my chest and shoulders, but there's more of it than I need around my midriff.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I believe the Boston area shop with the largest selection of jerseys and gear is the Belmont Wheelworks. Check it: http://wheelworks.com/


----------



## Zeekster64 (Dec 23, 2010)

It looks fine. That's how mine looks on me. Maybe I'm just not that sensitive to a tight jersey. One of the posters said to find a brand that you like and try it on at a LBS. You don't have to buy it but at least you'll know how that company's jerseys fit you.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Honestly, I'd be surprised if pro fit is right for you. It seems to be a lot better for guys with the T-rex roadie build. Since you've got a chest, shoulders and arms, club cut may work out better for you.
> 
> .




Yeah, I agree, from what I've tried on.....maybe the club cut. Japanese and Italian brand race jerseys are for skinny/slim guys (Yay! ). 

You watch, Wood, the $12 Chinese Ebay knockoff jersey is going to fit you perfectly! 


**


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry that jersey looks too big for you.
I cannot see where it looks too tight anywhere.
And it looks too long too.

Cycling jerseys are supposed to be tight fitting and body hugging.
They are not supposed to fit like snuggies.


----------



## LS2379 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm 5'10", 142 lb. with a 38" chest and a 30 " waist and I wear a small im most jerseys.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

I would think you would go smaller, but depends on how you like the fit. Pearl Izume has all kinds of fits, from tight to a bit loose.


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

It may have to do with a slightly larger shoulder drop, pulling and bunching fabric under your armpits.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

Have you tried the Assos Milli Jersey? All my Castelli jerseys were also bunching under the arms so I went out and tried a different brand. The difference was like night and day.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Wood Devil said:


> No, I'm 42" chest and a 30" waist. Normal shirts I tend to take an XL or in some cases a L. But with cycling jerseys it's like trying to catch a fly ball in the dark. Each of the three I have, although all larges, are so different in fit it's actually asinine.


I have similar proportions as you and my jerseys range from flappers to snug ones. Overall, the better fit is in the size just below where you would think, like in the 38-40" chest range. One irritation is that some of these race cut jerseys have very short sleeves in that size. Just have to try a variety and when you find one...buy more.  I might suggest you look at Zoot. The size M fits me snugly almost where I think it is too tight but it stretches nicely. The sleeves come mid-bicep and the length is just a tad short. Not the "perfect" fit on me but close. 

In past I've had my tailor alter the jerseys but the later ones with multi-curved panels turns it into a PITA. I have a bunch bought online that fit good but not quite the way I want.  

Keep shopping. I'm looking to try Giordana next.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

I think the new Pearl Izumi (except for the most expensive one) jersey the sleeves are too wide. Some Louis Garneau jerseys are European sizes (you need to get a size up), but sometimes European jerseys (especially the Italian ones) use multiple jersey outfits, but it's a rule of thumb if it's a full-zip I order one size up, but if it's a short zip I go two sizes up. Louis Garneau is French-Canadian and they use U.S. sizes, and so do most Castelli jerseys (except for the race jerseys). I never found a Nalini jersey that fit me, and that goes double for Nalini bibs. 

Anything by Assos is very expensive...


----------



## JulieD (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh quit complaining. ; ) Women's jerseys and bibs all fit differently and there isn't as much selection.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Lose some weight?

Seriously though, there are race fit and club jersey sizing (have extra gut room).


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

FTR said:


> Sorry that jersey looks too big for you.
> I cannot see where it looks too tight anywhere.
> And it looks too long too.
> 
> ...


I agree with this guy. Way too loose for my tastes. I wouldn't worry too much about how it looks versus how it functions. I prefer fairly skintight yet not restrictive while in riding positions. I am 5'6" and 130-135 pounds and usually wear an XS which seems crazy to me but that's the way it goes... Usually the sleeves are then on the short side, but that's the best compromise for me.

You can try a bunch off ebay for a lot less than retail and just resell the ones you don't like without taking much of a hit. I think I've actually made money on some of the stuff I resold!


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I once got an Italian jersey - nice quality. Luckily, I guessed right by ordering a size up but I was pretty apprehensive. I mean I'm 5'4", 130pds with a 38" chest and 29" waist and I got a medium. It fits almost right but is still tight in the chest and arms - what kind of mutant wears the small then? A pro I guess - they're all cyborg's anyway. It's definitely hard to find a good fit. 

Zeekster - OMG dude, do some curls!


----------



## PatrickVeg (Jul 24, 2011)

I prefer mine to be a little snug - not too tight (and not like the arms in the photos)... I rode behind someone on Sunday with a jersey that said Bejing on it... looked like a great jersey. 

Where do you buy yours? LBS? eBay?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

I have the same problem, long legs short torso. I always go a size smaller and let the upper stretch over time. I hate when the rear of the jersey hangs too low.


----------



## jmx (Feb 17, 2011)

Best fit I've found for me is Hincapie "Race cut", medium. I'm 6'1" 160lbs. I suspect you'll have to keep searching until you find just the right fit for you, but I think if you lost just a few lbs the hincapie might be perfect for you.


----------



## RickRandhawa (Jul 26, 2011)

I like buying in person, theres gotta be a place somewhere. I must have tried at least 8 before I found one that fit me how I wanted. Unfortunately, after losing some weight, now it doesn't look all that good on me anymore


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I gotta say, there's a part of me that likes the less selection aspect of riding with a team. I wear the best-fitting jersey out of two fits and a size run of each. I wear the best-fitting shorts out of a size run of one style. If I replace my road frame, it's going to be the best-fitting I can get through our sponsors. Then I don't think about it anymore.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

Large in Castelli is your size,imo. The jersey you have on is actually slightly loose on you compared to the fit I go for in Castelli. What I would say you should do is actually avoid that specific jersey if you feel it's too tight in the chest and just order another Castelli jersey in that same size. Try the Podio.


----------

